# Nikon d300 compatibility with Sigma Lens?



## Sophisticata (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if the nikon d300 is compatible with a Sigma 28-200mm F3.5-5.6 Compact Hyperzoom Marco Lens?
The lens was previously used on a Nikon FM10 (35mm).


----------



## IgsEMT (May 4, 2012)

If its Nikon mount then shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## orb9220 (May 4, 2012)

Yes but being cheap and not having VR may dissappoint.

Best bang for the buck zoom is the Nikon 55-200vr and VR makes it usable in more iffy light situations. Been my main walkabout last two years.

Why you would get a fine camera like the D300 and put on a mediocre cheapy lens is beyond my understanding. As even the 55-200vr isn't an Outstanding piece of glass. But is a stellar performer for it's price point and can't be beat in the under $250. And is nice compact,light and less obtrusive compared to other zooms.




Bee on the Puple Yellow 1 of 2 Max Cropped by Orbmiser, on Flickr









1st Shot of the Day &quot;Leaf Hang on a Monday&quot; by Orbmiser, on Flickr
Strolling with the Leaves by Orbmiser, on Flickr



I see this all the time people wanting all-in-one jack of all trades convenience so they don't have to change lenses. And sorry just don't get it. Glass is just as important if not more so than the body.

Sorry for the rant. But cheapy all-in-one lenses are a peave of mine. And just ignore me. 
.


----------



## IgsEMT (May 4, 2012)

> Sorry for the rant. But cheapy all-in-one lenses are a peave of mine


:lmao: really? 
Mine is "I just bought D_ _ _ or D_, how much should I charge for a wedding?"


----------



## orb9220 (May 4, 2012)

IgsEMT said:


> > Sorry for the rant. But cheapy all-in-one lenses are a peave of mine
> 
> 
> :lmao: really?
> Mine is "I just bought D_ _ _ or D_, how much should I charge for a wedding?"



Yep that's another that gives me face palming redness


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 4, 2012)

orb9220 said:


> I see this all the time people wanting all-in-one jack of all trades convenience so they don't have to change lenses. And sorry just don't get it. Glass is just as important if not more so than the body.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. But cheapy all-in-one lenses are a peave of mine. And just ignore me.
> .



Every high end professional that I know, or who I have attended seminars with, or have watched videos from, or who I know from other pro's, etc use an all-in-one crappy lens in a lot of circumstances.

Pro lenses are heavy, expensive, larger, get you noticed faster, are a pain to travel with, and, honestly, are pretty inconvenient to carry and switch.  If the desired results can be achieved from a 'crappy all-in-one' lens...than you know what, I am going to carry that one...

On a specific job or shoot, I carry everything I may need.  When I go out with my family, I grab an 'all-in-one'.   

Oh, and the all in ones aren't that crappy.  At f/8, they compare well with anything else on the market.  Now, if you need 2.8, it's a different story, but then again, you generally know that before you set out.  YMMV.


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2012)

Sophisticata said:


> Does anyone know if the nikon d300 is compatible with a Sigma 28-200mm F3.5-5.6 Compact Hyperzoom Marco Lens?
> The lens was previously used on a Nikon FM10 (35mm).



It might "NOT" be 100 percent compatible!!! Nikon made a VERY significant shift in the focusing protocol when the D200 came out, and some older Sigma lenses will NOT work 100 percent right on newer cameras. Since it  was used on an Nikon FM10, it **could** easily be a fairly old lens. My feeling is that if the lens is a "screwdriver" lens, and not a Hpersonic Motor or HSM lens as Sigma calls it, that it will "most likely" work just fine. The key is the age of the lens and how up-to-date the lens is with the AF protocols that Nikon uses in the D300. For instance, last month I picked up a Canon Rebel S 35mm film SLR and a Sigma 70-210 f/4 autofocusing lens...that Sigma lens shoots FINE on the film-era Rebel...but on my 20D and 5D, the lens gives an Err99 about once time out of each five frames...on the Rebel body, I fired off 100 frames consecutively, and it worked FINE...

Sigma is not simply "provided with" the information for the camera-maker's AF protocols and specifications; when the AF ON/AF-Lock button was added to the lower-end Nikon D200, that seemed to "break" the "simple AF-level" reverse-engineering that Sigma had had success with for a number of years, and they needed to, and did, extend the offer of users returning their lenses for re-chipping (updating).

Again, my gut tells me a 28-xxx slowish Sigma from the FM-10 days simply MUST be a screw-driven focuser, and so it "most likely" will work on the D300...but I would not in any way presume to be right on this issue....just wanted to explain it to you a bit, as I understand it.


----------



## rbrownphoto (May 8, 2012)

Sophisticata said:


> Does anyone know if the nikon d300 is compatible with a Sigma 28-200mm F3.5-5.6 Compact Hyperzoom Marco Lens?
> The lens was previously used on a Nikon FM10 (35mm).




Hello, I am a Technical Rep with Sigma and according to our compatibility charts, the D300 would be compatible with it.  If you have any other questions, please email me at rbrown@sigmaphoto.com


----------

